

Searching for Sex - dankohn1
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/25/opinion/sunday/seth-stephens-davidowitz-searching-for-sex.html

======
_nullandnull_
Am I the only one that thought this article was super creepy? It reaffirms my
reasoning of not using Google and if searching for anything personal in nature
I should use TOR.

~~~
cottonseed
You might be interested in startpage.com.

------
arthurcolle
Paywalls are annoying

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I just read the article in Firefox with NoScript. Works fine.

I just read the article in Safari with JavaScript disabled. Works fine.

The NY Times has one of the most porous paywalls in the world. It's been that
way since they switched to a subscription model, so it probably won't change
anytime soon.

